# Poor Russell ....



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Russell had a major hair do  I don't love it, but it'll be easier with the snow.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh, I think Russell looks cute! The girls are getting their christmas clipping on Saturday, where we don't have any snow here. Yikes, I hope it isn't going to be a brown Christmas!


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

I think he looks great!! Its my fav haircut for my Andy!


----------



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

Awww... Russell is a little lamb! He looks adorable!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I love it when the males are cut like that!


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

He's adorable.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I think he looks wonderful!! And he wears his Christmas collar so well.a_


----------



## Hayley22 (Sep 21, 2011)

PoodlePowerBC said:


> Russell had a major hair do  I don't love it, but it'll be easier with the snow.


I think Russel looks very, very handsome! (Delphi agrees with me )


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Still handsome but, yes, he seems to be sulking a bit???


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

I like it! He looks very inviting. I just want to snuggle up with him.


----------

